Ask HN: Are there sites designed to identify fake news? - hoodoof
======
wonko1
Polifact: [http://www.politifact.com](http://www.politifact.com)

Seems to be doing a pretty good job.

------
Cozumel
There's [http://realorsatire.com/](http://realorsatire.com/) but it doesn't
have a comprehensive list.

